# Flashcube Emergency Flashers



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

(Click for larger image)







​We’ve all had some bad experiences in our daily driving, whether it’s a flat tire, overheating radiator, or maybe even a dead battery. So what do we do? Pull over on the side of the road, turn our flasher on and take the necessary action to get the problem resolved.

It’s a Friday afternoon and you are on the way to your favorite campground. Your travel trailer or 5th wheel has let you down, and is broken down on the side of the road. You may not have what you need on hand to do the necessary repairs, and need to find the nearest town to get some parts. This would be the time to turn on the emergency flashers and continue on your quest for parts. Wait! I am not able to turn on the emergency flashers for the camper, because my tow vehicle will no longer be connected to it.

Westhaver Associates recognized this problem, and addressed it with a product called Flashcube. The FlashCube will activate your trailer’s emergency flashers while disconnected from the tow vehicle. To use it you simply plug your trailer’s seven-pin umbilical-cord connector into the socket on top of the FlashCube and use built in switches to turn on your trailer’s emergency flashers, running lights, or both.

This is a great idea, and an inexpensive peace of mind knowing that your trailer is less likely to be an accident waiting to happen while sitting on the side of the road in oncoming traffic. This becomes even more important if it’s dark out, and your trailer is unable to be seen until it’s too late.

You may be thinking, how often does this really happen? Do I really need an extra toy to carry with me that may never be used? Well, only you can answer that question, however, the flashcube also has other potential uses. A Flashcube can also provide campsite illumination by operating your trailer's running lights while you are camping. With the flip of a switch, your trailers running lights will softly illuminate your campsite. As mentioned earlier, there are two settings, one for flashing, and one for running lights (non flashing). If you have ever hit your shin on the side of your RV walking around at night, you can see the benefit of this product.

(Click for larger image)





​ 
So, how does it work exactly? To use the flashCube, simply plug your trailer's 7-pin umbilical cord connector into the socket on top of the flashCube and use the flashCube's built in switches to activate either the emergency flashers, running lights, or both at the same time. 

As a quick recap, here are some general uses for the product:

- Provide campsite illumination when trailer is parked at the campground.

- Provide emergency flashers when your trailer is disconnected from the tow vehicle. (Charged RV Battery Needed)

-Plug and Play operation. Just plug your trailer's umbilical cord into the flashCube.

For around $50 US, this may be a product worthy of having on hand.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Ctfortner,

There is a much cheaper alternative that will do the same thing. If you insert a blade fuse or a 2 inch wire with the ends stripped into the 3 and 4 (or 11 and 1 o'clock) holes on the trailer plug, the tail light will light up. Alternatively, inserting a heavy duty flasher into the same holes will cause the tail lights to flash. I actually carry a flasher in my tool bag in the event I ever have to leave my PUP by the side of the road at night.

If interested I can point you to two campers that made made their own Flashcube - one with a wooden box and the other using an electrical box.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ruide,

Thanks for the comments, I was actually working on a write-up about how to make your own emergency flashers as well. Should have it put together soon, if you have any pics of this already, I will add them to that if you would like.

Todd


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

I have seen these before, but didnt want to shell out $50 for them. Look forward to seeing your homemade method of doing this, I would assume it would be much cheaper the way it sounds.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Todd,

A camper named Leendert posted his home made FlashCube photographs here. This version does not flash but he add a 12 volt outlet. 

Below is the version that another camper named Lee Shearer made. The switch center is off with flashing and on on the right and left side.










Ruide


----------

